# iPhone 7 vs Oneplus 3



## Gnarmagon (Mar 2, 2017)

I am thinking about reselling my Oneplus 3 (after the Display Replacement) and then buying an iPhone 7....
Is the Upgrade worth it ?


----------



## DarkGabbz (Mar 2, 2017)

Gnarmagon said:


> I am thinking about reselling my Oneplus 3 (after the Display Replacement) and then buying an iPhone 7....
> Is the Upgrade worth it ?


No


----------



## migles (Mar 2, 2017)

i don't think that's an upgrade
an upgrade would be from getting a samsung or something else that uses the android os and is better than the one plus..
you are changing from one thing into a different thing...
as for if it's worth or not.. apple devices got their pros, but the one plus is a really good specked android phone and android has a bunch of pros...

why do you want an iphone over your current phone?


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 2, 2017)

Buy a galaxy.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Mar 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Buy a galaxy.


No he just should get something newer from oneplus.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Buy a galaxy.


A galaxy is far too expensive, can I buy a star instead


Also, as much as Samsung make quality devices, they make sure to bloat them :3

soooo yeah.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 2, 2017)

Buy a _galaxy._


----------



## Erikku (Mar 2, 2017)

holy shit, no, there's so much on the 3 you wont get on the ip7 maybe a headphone jack, lol


----------



## Gnarmagon (Mar 2, 2017)

migles said:


> why do you want an iphone over your current phone?


the W1 Chip from my Beats X would work now,Apple Music is on the iPhone better (my Dad pays for it) and there is a huge Eco System that Android doesn't have...(and you get the Updates a lot faster).


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 2, 2017)

I think that would be a bad idea, mainly because (atleast for what I use/need) Android offers much more. The OnePlus 3 is an excellent phone in almost every way. One of my favorite things about the phone is Dash Charge, which has pretty much removed my worry for running out of battery life. (You already have the OP3 so I assume you know what it does.)  The OnePlus3 has some things that the iPhone 7 doesn't, mainly 6GB of ram, the headphone jack, and the ability to use custom roms/mods. If you're looking to upgrade your current phone, I would buy the OnePlus 3T or wait until the OnePlus 5. OnePlus's phones (imo) are better than Samsung's because they're cheaper, preform better, have almost none of the bloat, and OnePlus devices are very developer friendly, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

iPhones = Outdated hardware, Limited Software, Poor Interface.
Android Phones = Latest hardware (Depends on Phone), Fully Unlimited Software (You can do what you want), Great Interface (Especially on 7.1.1 Nougat). 

Overall, an Android phone in my Opinion is far better. Also, may I recommend a Nexus 6/6P ... or MotoX?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2017)

You really shouldn't ask on the forums because everyone is going to dump on iPhone.
Personally, I say go with the iPhone


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You really shouldn't ask on the forums because everyone is going to dump on iPhone.
> Personally, I say go with the iPhone


Well, opinions are opinions. But, he should take whichever strikes his interest. I never really liked iPhones or iOS for that matter.


----------



## RyDog (Mar 2, 2017)

Magical Sheep said:


> I think that would be a bad idea, mainly because (atleast for what I use/need) Android offers much more. The OnePlus 3 is an excellent phone in almost every way. One of my favorite things about the phone is Dash Charge, which has pretty much removed my worry for running out of battery life. (You already have the OP3 so I assume you know what it does.)  The OnePlus3 has some things that the iPhone 7 doesn't, mainly 6GB of ram, the headphone jack, and the ability to use custom roms/mods. If you're looking to upgrade your current phone, I would buy the OnePlus 3T or wait until the OnePlus 5. OnePlus's phones (imo) are better than Samsung's because they're cheaper, preform better, have almost none of the bloat, and OnePlus devices are very developer friendly, if you're into that kind of thing.


Samsung phones have more gadgets than the OnePlus series however.
-It has the Gyroscope for AR (augmented reality)
-Fingerprint sensor (I think OnePlus has this one though)
-Heart rate sensor
-Pedometer
-Barometer (because why not?)
-IR Blaster (removed from S7)
-KNOX security
Exclusively runs the Exynos CPU, which proves to be an extremely fast CPU that usually can be overclocked to outperform most phones.
Ultra AMOLED display
Water, dirt, dust, repellent

The disadvantages I see that come with Samsung though can be:
-Bloatware
-Slow updates
-TouchWiz (poor RAM management)
~Kinda hard to root/flash custom ROMs due to Samsung not releasing kernel sources.

But the disadvantages can be negated when developers work hard to root the phone and build a custom ROM.

Now don't quote me because I'm too lazy to fact check, but this was gathered as me being a Samsung Galaxy S6 owner, and kinda why I turned down other amazing phones like the Moto X Pure, OnePlus 3, and a few others.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

RyDog said:


> Samsung phones have more gadgets than the OnePlus series however.
> -It has the Gyroscope for AR (augmented reality)
> -Fingerprint sensor (I think OnePlus has this one though)
> -Heart rate sensor
> ...


_Cough _Nexus Devices + Stock Android = No Bloatware _Cough_

Still, TouchWiz and Samsung devices are okay~ But, they get looked down upon by iPhone users, because they think they've got the world in their hands. 
That's why I am a Nexus user.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> iPhones = Outdated hardware, Limited Software, Poor Interface.


1) no? The A10 Fusion beats recent Qualcomm offerings by a fair margin, especially in the single-core department (Qualcomm and other Android SoC makers have a tendency to put big numbers and more cores over actual performance).
2) If by limited you mean "walled garden", restricted etc. I agree (and it's why I don't/won't own an iPhone myself as I'm a tinkerer). Otherwise, it's not limited by any means and I consider the iOS multi-tasking approach, usage of native code over a virtual machine etc. better suited for mobile devices
3) The aesthetics are subjective, I like both UI styles personally.

If you're not satisfied with the OP3 (which offers a stock Android experience, top notch hardware etc.) *and* you don't care about tinkering/modding try iOS imo.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Well, opinions are opinions. But, he should take whichever strikes his interest. I never really liked iPhones or iOS for that matter.


Yeah, but there is a massive collective of hate on iPhones on the forums to the point where even suggesting an iPhone is often attacked. 
I personally love my iPhone, I went from years of using Android to an iPhone.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 2, 2017)

@Crystal the Glaceon

Just ignore posts like that. Usually they come from 12 years old who's daddy wouldn't buy or trust them an iPhone so they get a Samsung or Lg  


OT
Bought an iPhone never looked back. I still have to carry Samsung trash because it's companies phone though. Galaxy s7 absolute piece of shit that I wouldn't give to my greatest enemy 

I did try one 3 and it's wonderful. Their UI reminds me of htc a bit, which is good. Hard to say which but I prefer iOS.
I'd take a look at the new Xperia too if I were you


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> 1) no? The A10 Fusion beats recent Qualcomm offerings by a fair margin, especially in the single-core department (Qualcomm and other Android SoC makers have a tendency to put big numbers and more cores over actual performance).
> 2) If by limited you mean "walled garden", restricted etc. I agree (and it's why I don't/won't own an iPhone myself as I'm a tinkerer). Otherwise, it's not limited by any means and I consider the iOS multi-tasking approach, usage of native code over a virtual machine etc. better suited for moile devices
> 3) The aesthetics are subjective, I like both UI styles personally.
> 
> If you're not satisfied with the OP3 (which offers a stock Android experience, top notch hardware etc.) *and* you don't care about tinkering/modding try iOS imo.


The A10 is powerful, I will agree. But, there are some phones that come with a equal or close to that performance. The Nexus 6, or even Galaxy S3/4 hold up to this very day. Look at the iPhone 4/5; they're slowly being left in the dust. But, those two mentioned Android phones receive either Custom ROM updates or OEM updates. IE the Nexus line-up. Android is more open, but that's what I like about it. Also, the aesthetics and build quality of iPhones is quite good, but some phones beat it by a mile. Also, stock Android (Or sometimes refereed to as Vanilla) is far better than any other ROM (IE TouchWiz), but some custom ROMS are rather good. Also, the UI style of iOS is nice, but not very convenient in my opinion~ and yes, I have used iOS before, it's not to hard to learn, but just not my taste.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yeah, but there is a massive collective of hate on iPhones on the forums to the point where even suggesting an iPhone is often attacked.
> I personally love my iPhone, I went from years of using Android to an iPhone.



True, if you like iPhone, that's fine with me. I'm not trying to shoot them down, nor hate on them. iPhone has it's place upon fans, but I don't see it as a dominant product. Apple is slowly ruining the Product, ever since Steve died; and you can't deny it. iPhone is slowly dieing.


----------



## RyDog (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> iPhones = Outdated hardware, Limited Software, Poor Interface.


How is the hardware outdated? The hardware is specifically built to work on a iPhone so it's both efficient and uses it's power accordingly.
Unlike most phone manufacturers, who just usually purchase their hardware from Qualcomm, so the phone won't be that optimized to run accordingly.


Dr.Hacknik said:


> _Cough _Nexus Devices + Stock Android = No Bloatware _Cough_


No, Nexus Devices don't offer the gadgets that Samsung offers. 
Stock Android is really the best for User Experience, but it's neat to have a TV remote in my pocket that doubles as a hear rate sensor and can make phone calls.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 2, 2017)

RyDog said:


> Samsung phones have more gadgets than the OnePlus series however.
> -It has the Gyroscope for AR (augmented reality)
> -Fingerprint sensor (I think OnePlus has this one though)
> -Heart rate sensor
> ...


Oh yeah, I forgot they had most of that. I switched from the Note 5, which if I remember, didn't have too many of those, but they are pretty neat. (I still liked my Galaxy S5, though it broke 11 months into owning it, like my Note 5 did. :_: ) But my previous year with the Note 5 was pretty bad. I'm still unsure what caused it all, but the device just preformed poorly for me. Even after getting a replacement phone, (The charger port died so I was able to get a warranty claim) the replacement phone felt slow to me aswell. I've had my OP3 for ~7 months now, so most of that is off of memory, since I don't use the Note 5 anymore. (I have to keep it until the payments are done tho :/ ) I think if I had stayed with the Galaxy S series, I could still be using a Samsumg, but the experience with the Note 5 was just not fun. Plus, I've finally gotten to play with having root and all that good stuff, so I think it was for the better. 
Side note: Wireless charging saved my life for about a week, but I don't think it's all that great since it wouldn't work half the time (on the Note 5) when I put the phone on the charge pad thing. It's still a really awesome idea though.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

RyDog said:


> How is the hardware outdated? The hardware is specifically built to work on a iPhone so it's both efficient and uses it's power accordingly.
> Unlike most phone manufacturers, who just usually purchase their hardware from Qualcomm, so the phone won't be that optimized to run accordingly.
> 
> No, Nexus Devices don't offer the gadgets that Samsung offers.
> Stock Android is really the best for User Experience, but it's neat to have a TV remote in my pocket that doubles as a hear rate sensor and can make phone calls.


TouchWiz is okay. But, I prefer Stock. Also, iPhone hardware isn't specifically 1st party or specifically designed for said product. It's the same architecture, it's even made by Qualcomm. Uses similar tech, and in comparison to some newer Snapdragon CPU's it's not as good.


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Mar 2, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> 1) no? The A10 Fusion beats recent Qualcomm offerings by a fair margin, especially in the single-core department (Qualcomm and other Android SoC makers have a tendency to put big numbers and more cores over actual performance).
> 2) If by limited you mean "walled garden", restricted etc. I agree (and it's why I don't/won't own an iPhone myself as I'm a tinkerer). Otherwise, it's not limited by any means and I consider the iOS multi-tasking approach, usage of native code over a virtual machine etc. better suited for mobile devices
> 3) The aesthetics are subjective, I like both UI styles personally.
> 
> If you're not satisfied with the OP3 (which offers a stock Android experience, top notch hardware etc.) *and* you don't care about tinkering/modding try iOS imo.


Only one question here: I thought the 1+ 3 used a custom "Oxygen OS", and not stock Android?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 2, 2017)

It's too easy to remove bloatware from Samsung phones so there really is no point there. One plus make good phones with a ton of features but they don't have the build quality I love about my galaxy s7.

Galaxy has everything a oneplus has except the IR blaster which is really pointless feature to have. I've had many devices with an IR blaster and rarely used it.

Exynos may be a slower SoC on paper but in real life use it outperforms the Snapdragon SoC. Have a look at multitasking and the higher quality RAM on the S7 exynos. You can run twice as many apps than a snapdragon device. Much more useful in real life use.


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 2, 2017)

Shady Guy Jose said:


> Only one question here: I thought the 1+ 3 used a custom "Oxygen OS", and not stock Android?


It does, however Oxygen tries to give a much more stock experience than other manufacturer roms.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 2, 2017)

@Dr.Hacknik 
Outdated hardware like A10 that smokes S7 out of water?


----------



## RyDog (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> TouchWiz is okay. But, I prefer Stock. Also, iPhone hardware isn't specifically 1st party or specifically designed for said product. It's the same architecture, it's even made by Qualcomm. Uses similar tech, and in comparison to some newer Snapdragon CPU's it's not as good.


Yes, they don't entirely design their own CPUs, but iPhones are engineered to only run on their CPUs, and since the OS is so bare boned, it runs extremely well. If you compare any iPhone with the most powerful Android phone with a similar release date to the iPhone with GeekBench (CPU bench-marking software) the iPhone will win.
Example:
Galaxy S7 scored 5209 multi
iPhone 7+ scored 5405 multi
Galaxy S6 scored 3882 multi
iPhone 6S scored 3937 multi


However, since my phone (Galaxy S6) is running a custom ROM, my GeekBench score is ~ 4100 which out performs the iPhone 6S


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 2, 2017)

iPhone 7 >>>>>>> Android shit


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> The A10 is powerful, I will agree. But, there are some phones that come with a equal or close to that performance. The Nexus 6, or even Galaxy S3/4 hold up to this very day.


Well, not really. Even the Snapdragon 821 is no match (and that's the SoC in the current top-tier smartphones, not those old ones you mentioned): https://www.techgrapple.com/apple-a10-sd-821-820/ The difference in the single core score is quite embarrassing for Qualcomm.



Dr.Hacknik said:


> Look at the iPhone 4/5; they're slowly being left in the dust. But, those two mentioned Android phones receive either Custom ROM updates or OEM updates.


Android's largest issue is actually the update situation (and the ensuing fragmentation). Even top-tier phones get a few Android releases as updates, and then they're abandoned (lately manufacturers promised to keep offering security updates for a certain amount of time on high-end devices, but that's not the same as a new OS version). On the other hand, Apple updates its devices for a very long time, and updates come out promptly, without OEMs/carriers putting delays (and they often delay them on purpose to favor their new devices imo lol). Google is at fault for this if you ask me; they have strict rules for OEMs to license them their play services/gapps, but those terms don't include any clause for software updates.
You can't really rely on ROMs because: 1) not everyone is a tinkerer and has the means to learn to root their device and install a ROM - 2) After manufacturer updates cease, so do the proprietary blobs that are essential, and with old blobs ROMs start stacking hacks on top of hacks to workaround the blobs incompatibilities, and stuff starts to not work, or have issues. As an example, support for OnePlus One was just dropped and they already had to drop some nougat security feature (related to the HALs I think) to make Marshmallow blobs work on Nougat.
Obviously this doesn't apply to Nexuses/Pixels, but Google has gone fairly insane with their prices lol.



Dr.Hacknik said:


> True, if you like iPhone, that's fine with me. I'm not trying to shoot them down, nor hate on them. iPhone has it's place upon fans, but I don't see it as a dominant product. Apple is slowly ruining the Product, ever since Steve died; and you can't deny it. iPhone is slowly dieing.


iPhones have top-tier displays, are the only phones on the market to use NVMe storage instead of eMMCs, their recent SoCs beat Android ones, so I can't see what is being ruined.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 2, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> Well, not really. Even the Snapdragon 821 is no match (and that's the CPU in the current top-tier smartphones, not those old ones you mentioned): https://www.techgrapple.com/apple-a10-sd-821-820/ The difference in the single core score is quite embarrassing for Qualcomm.
> 
> 
> Android's largest issue is actually the update situation (and the ensuing fragmentation). Even top-tier phones get a few Android releases as updates, and then they're abandoned (lately manufacturers promised to keep offering security updates for a certain amount of time on high-end devices, but that's not the same as a new OS version). On the other hand, Apple updates its devices for a very long time, and updates come out promptly, without OEMs/carriers putting delays (and they often delay them on purpose to favor their new devices imo lol). Google is at fault for this if you ask me; they have strict rules for OEMs to license them their play services/gapps, but those terms don't include any clause for software updates.
> ...


He is a stupid noob, he is just a troll


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

Aurora Wright said:


> iPhones have top-tier displays, are the only phones on the market to use NVMe storage instead of eMMCs, their recent SoCs beat Android ones, so I can't see what is being ruined.


No offense, but lol. iPhone displays are hideous. Sure there's retina, but the resolution is awful. They're still using 1280x1024 and 1920x1080. Which, aren't overall bad~ yet, the Nexus 6/6P and other phones have 4K displays, and have had them for years. They look gorgeous, and they've always looked better in my opinion, but the retina displays are no slouch that's for sure. Just, Apple is a bit late to the party.



NeoSlyde said:


> He is a stupid noob, he is just a troll



If you're asking for a flame-war, then you might as well hit the road. I'm not in the mood for _BS. _


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> No offense, but lol. iPhone displays are hideous. Sure there's retina, but the resolution is awful. There still using 1280x1024 and 1920x1080. Which, aren't overall bad~ yet, the Nexus 6/6P and other phones have 4K displays, and have had them for years. They look gorgeous, and they've always looked better in my opinion, but the retina displays are no slouch that's for sure. Just, Apple is a bit late to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're asking for a flame-war, then you might as well hit the road. I'm not in the mood for _BS. _


You are 12 years old right? 
Stop desinformation please
You auto proclamate youself dev, and you dont know that iphone > all ?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 2, 2017)

NeoSlyde said:


> You are 12 years old right?
> Stop desinformation please


I'm sorry, but I'm 17. Should I show you my School ID? Also, if I were 12; my Grammar is rather good for a dumass.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 2, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm 17. Should I show you my School ID? Also, if I were 12; my Grammar is rather good for a dumass.


Ok bye


----------



## RyDog (Mar 3, 2017)

Don't take the bait lol.


Dr.Hacknik said:


> No offense, but lol. iPhone displays are hideous. Sure there's retina, but the resolution is awful. They're still using 1280x1024 and 1920x1080. Which, aren't overall bad~ yet, the Nexus 6/6P and other phones have 4K displays, and have had them for years. They look gorgeous, and they've always looked better in my opinion, but the retina displays are no slouch that's for sure. Just, Apple is a bit late to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're asking for a flame-war, then you might as well hit the road. I'm not in the mood for _BS. _


Might want to add that iPhones still use LCD screens, compared to Ultra AMOLED which is down right gorgeous. Saves battery life too, since it turns off pixels that are black.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 3, 2017)

NeoSlyde said:


> Ok bye


Oh, okay. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Oh, okay. Have a wonderful day.


Ty u too


----------



## dankzegriefer (Mar 3, 2017)

RyDog said:


> How is the hardware outdated? The hardware is specifically built to work on a iPhone so it's both efficient and uses it's power accordingly.
> Unlike most phone manufacturers, who just usually purchase their hardware from Qualcomm, so the phone won't be that optimized to run accordingly.


Please explain how this actually makes sense.

SPOILER: It doesn't.
Qualcomm runs its own kernel branch optimized for their CPUs.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 3, 2017)

NeoSlyde said:


> You auto proclamate youself dev, and you dont know that iphone > all ?



Hehe, you crack me up; tell that to all the iPhone users whom have cracked screens. Which is basically all of them.


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 3, 2017)

Go with it, why not? I personally love both OS equally, and when I upgrade or switch my phone, I usually jump from Android to iOS or vice versa. It's a fresh experience, and a nice change. Trust me you'll like it. Hardware is top notch, only problem would be the lack of headphone jack. Otherwise, it's actually a really good phone.

Others bashing iPhone, you need to actually own one to know how good it actually is. I just wish people would stop repeating what others are saying, it actually makes you look stupid.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 3, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Hehe, you crack me up; tell that to all the iPhone users whom have cracked screens. Which is basically all of them.


Man i told you dont have time to waste on u

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



insidexdeath said:


> Go with it, why not? I personally love both OS equally, and when I upgrade or switch my phone, I usually jump from Android to iOS or vice versa. It's a fresh experience, and a nice change. Trust me you'll like it. Hardware is top notch, only problem would be the lack of headphone jack. Otherwise, it's actually a really good phone.
> 
> Others bashing iPhone, you need to actually own one to know how good it actually is. I just wish people would stop repeating what others are saying, it actually makes you look stupid.


Exacly what i do 
Went from S4 to iPhone 5 to S6 to iPhone 7 plus


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 3, 2017)

NeoSlyde said:


> Man i told you dont have time to waste on u
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I went from iPhone 4S to Nexus 4, and then stopped at iPhone 6, and it's still going strong. A friend has the 7, and I liked what Apple has done with the 7. Although, they haven't really changed the outer appearance, but other than that, it's a solid phone.

I'm waiting on Google's Pixel offering this year, that's when I'll be upgrading


----------



## RyDog (Mar 3, 2017)

dankzegriefer said:


> Please explain how this actually makes sense.
> 
> SPOILER: It doesn't.
> Qualcomm runs its own kernel branch optimized for their CPUs.


Then explain how come a Apple A10 Fusion outperforms Qualcomm's Snapdragon 821.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 3, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> I went from iPhone 4S to Nexus 4, and then stopped at iPhone 6, and it's still going strong. A friend has the 7, and I liked what Apple has done with the 7. Although, they haven't really changed the outer appearance, but other than that, it's a solid phone.
> 
> I'm waiting on Google's Pixel offering this year, that's when I'll be upgrading


They will make another Pixel?


----------



## insidexdeath (Mar 3, 2017)

RyDog said:


> Then explain how come a Apple A10 Fusion outperforms Qualcomm's Snapdragon 821.


It's fanboyism. Whatever you say will just be ignored. It's like when Apple fanboys associate Android with Samsung's lagwiz.




NeoSlyde said:


> They will make another Pixel?


I'm certain we'll be seeing a new Pixel making an appearance by the end of this year.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 3, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> It's fanboyism. Whatever you say will just be ignored. It's like when Apple fanboys associate Android with Samsung's lagwiz.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ye fuck touchwiz


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 3, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Go with it, why not? I personally love both OS equally, and when I upgrade or switch my phone, I usually jump from Android to iOS or vice versa. It's a fresh experience, and a nice change. Trust me you'll like it. Hardware is top notch, only problem would be the lack of headphone jack. Otherwise, it's actually a really good phone.
> 
> Others bashing iPhone, you need to actually own one to know how good it actually is. I just wish people would stop repeating what others are saying, it actually makes you look stupid.


I jumped from the iPhone 5 to the Galaxy S5, and overall, I enjoy Android more. iPhones are good in their own ways, especially with security, though, in one of my earlier posts, I mentioned a thing or two about why I prefer the phone I have now. Personally, I don't really like where the iPhones seem to be going, because to me, I feel like Apple is trying to make it as thin as possible, which is costing fundamental features. There is no wrong or right phone to own, since it's all opinion based. (I doubt I was the one you were making the post to, but I'm not one of those "omg androidz are soooo much bettar!" people.)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 3, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> It's fanboyism. Whatever you say will just be ignored. It's like when Apple fanboys associate Android with Samsung's lagwiz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain we'll be seeing a new Pixel making an appearance by the end of this year.


Hope that they wont do 50% plastic 50% alluminium agai


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 3, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> No offense, but lol. iPhone displays are hideous. Sure there's retina, but the resolution is awful. They're still using 1280x1024 and 1920x1080. Which, aren't overall bad~ yet, the Nexus 6/6P and other phones have 4K displays, and have had them for years. They look gorgeous, and they've always looked better in my opinion, but the retina displays are no slouch that's for sure. Just, Apple is a bit late to the party.


http://www.displaymate.com/iPhone7_ShootOut_1.htm iPhone has one of the best LCDs around (according to them it's the best, while Samsung has consistently the best OLEDs).
Resolution loses meaning after a certain DPI at the same viewing distance, and this is a biological limit. The human eye can't discern individual pixels over a certain DPI (this is the whole meaning behind the "retina" moniker).
What increasing resolution does is: 1) increased battery usage as more pixels need to be lit, and the display is the most battery consuming hardware in a phone already 2) decreased GPU performance as it needs to drive a bigger framebuffer at native resolution.
I'm actually glad that OnePlus stayed with 1080P on their devices for this reason. The "race to bigger numbers" (which is the same for SoC GHz, cores, RAM, etc.) really goes against actual performance.


----------



## RaMon90 (Mar 3, 2017)

There's nothing special about the iphone, I'd rather buy a 250$ android phone and save the rest of the money.
Currently i've been using the note 3 neo since 2014, still works great.

My brother for example wants to buy the iphone just to feel special, or maybe for the apple icon on the back lol.

So is it worth the upgrade? No, most lower budget android phones can do everything . It's up to you.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 3, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> It's fanboyism. Whatever you say will just be ignored. It's like when Apple fanboys associate Android with Samsung's lagwiz.


That's sadly true; every iPhone user thinks TouchWiz is basically Android, and Samsung is the only 'Android' device. Such fanboy/girl dumnasses.




Aurora Wright said:


> http://www.displaymate.com/iPhone7_ShootOut_1.htm iPhone has one of the best LCDs around (according to them it's the best, while Samsung has consistently the best OLEDs).
> Resolution loses meaning after a certain DPI at the same viewing distance, and this is a biological limit. The human eye can't discern individual pixels over a certain DPI (this is the whole meaning behind the "retina" moniker).
> What increasing resolution does is: 1) increased battery usage as more pixels need to be lit, and the display is the most battery consuming hardware in a phone already 2) decreased GPU performance as it needs to drive a bigger framebuffer at native resolution.
> I'm actually glad that OnePlus stayed with 1080P on their devices for this reason. The "race to bigger numbers" (which is the same for SoC GHz, cores, RAM, etc.) really goes against actual performance.



Have you ever heard of AMOLED or SUPER AMOLED displays? LCD is just not battery efficient nor good looking anymore. 4K doesn't really require a beefy GPU, nor does rendering stutter on the Nexus 6 (Which is a 4K AMOLED Display). Which, the blacks are amazing, and the ambient display is amazing. Especially the night-clock. With AMOLED, blacks are just turned off pixels, LCD displays can't do that; therefore, less pixels to light, less energy is consumed.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 3, 2017)

One thing I really like about my Galaxy S7 is wireless charging. The only time I use a chord is for fast charging.


----------



## Gnarmagon (Mar 3, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> @Crystal the Glaceon
> 
> Just ignore posts like that. Usually they come from 12 years old who's daddy wouldn't buy or trust them an iPhone so they get a Samsung or Lg



Sure ? My Dad suggested me to buy an iPhone 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Uhh that's a long Thread....
When I think a bit more about it,it would be a waste to buy an iPhone 7 when in 6 Months the iPhone 8 comes (and in the next Weeks the S8)
AND I didn't thought about Dash Charging and the Custom Roms + Viper4Android are just on Android/Oneplus 3.....


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 3, 2017)

Gnarmagon said:


> Sure ? My Dad suggested me to buy an iPhone


Smart man


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 3, 2017)

Gnarmagon said:


> Sure ? My Dad suggested me to buy an iPhone
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you're interested, there's already tons of compatible roms for the OP3. LineageOS (Cyanogenmod's rebirth), Resurrection Remix, Omni, Freedom, and like billions more. You're free to use any rom you want on the system, plus there's some kernel mods that can improve preformance, and get you 8+ hours of screen on time on OxygenOS. (Not all custom roms support Dash Charge, but I'm pretty sure atleast Lineage and RR do.)


----------



## Gnarmagon (Mar 3, 2017)

Magical Sheep said:


> If you're interested, there's already tons of compatible roms for the OP3. LineageOS (Cyanogenmod's rebirth), Resurrection Remix, Omni, Freedom, and like billions more. You're free to use any rom you want on the system, plus there's some kernel mods that can improve preformance, and get you 8+ hours of screen on time on OxygenOS. (Not all custom roms support Dash Charge, but I'm pretty sure atleast Lineage and RR do.)



I love the Freedom OS Rom and I already built my own Rom (with Magisk,Root,Substratum, Viper4Android and some Kernel Stuff) the Problem is the SafetyNet thing from Google....
This Thing checks for unlocked Bootloader and the OP3 fails when the Bootloader is unlocked,so I can't play Fire Emblem Heroes 
Therefore I have a locked Bootloader....

Offtopic: Dash Charge is a Software Feature ? (I thought the 4A that go through the Cable is Dash Charging,why should a rom be unsupported  ?)


----------



## Magical Sheep (Mar 3, 2017)

Gnarmagon said:


> I love the Freedom OS Rom and I already built my own Rom (with Magisk,Root,Substratum, Viper4Android and some Kernel Stuff) the Problem is the SafetyNet thing from Google....
> This Thing checks for unlocked Bootloader and the OP3 fails when the Bootloader is unlocked,so I can't play Fire Emblem Heroes
> Therefore I have a locked Bootloader....
> 
> Offtopic: Dash Charge is a Software Feature ? (I thought the 4A that go through the Cable is Dash Charging,why should a rom be unsupported  ?)


I've been considering flashing something for a bit now, but I'd rather play with the rom first before flashing it to my op3. (Which I can't because the only other device I have is a locked Note 5 from At&t.) 
You have a nice setup on your phone! However, FE:Heroes won't work on root, which is one of the reasons why I don't have root now. It should work just fine on an unlocked bootloader. Just unlocking the bootloader will prevent the use of Android Pay though. Magisk is amazing, although I think it has some incompatibility with OOS 4 (Nougat builds) since the last time I tried to use it I got a bootloop. 

I'm unsure of the specifics, but I think Dash Charge is something that has to be enabled in the software before it'll actually work with the power adapter. (Although I could be totally wrong on this.)


----------

